# Arcadia T5 or T8 planted tank lighting



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi guys

I have an in depth lighting question for those in the know. 

Would two arcadia T8 12% D3 UV tubes side by side, with reflectors be comparable in UV intensity to one arcadia T5 12% D3 tube?

I ask because I had two T8 tubes (one 12% UV and one 2% UV) in a hood over my 90cm tall planted tank and I was not happy with how the plants were growing, so I decided to reuse a spare hagen T5HO Glo light system I had. 

After some research I thought I could put two arcadia T5 original tropical Pro tubes in the T5 system for the plants and two arcadia T8 12% UV tubes in the other hood for the animals. I thought placing the tubes this was round would be best because the T8 hood sits approx 4” lower on top of the tank than the T5 hood and seems to direct UV light downwards more intensely (even with reflectors.)

So back to my question…

I was wondering if two 12% T8s with reflectors would be enough to penetrate UV a reasonable distance through the thick mesh I have on the top of my 90cm tall tank when compared to a single 12% T5 UV tube at the same distance? and if two T8 side by side would make a massive difference in intensity?

OR if it would be better If I saved my pennies on reflectors/ T8s ect and got a florescent lighting controller for a 12% UV T5 tube to sit lower on top of the tank (along side the hagen T5 system instead?)

I want to get it right to avoid having to spend more money in the long run having to change it around.:blush:

The tank is unoccupied at the mo but will eventually be for green anole when I have tweaked all these issues.

I hope this is clear:blush:

Thanks for reading, thoughts welcome

Kind regards


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello I can help,

Firstly u.v lamps burn plants when used on thier own. Te high output T5 tech is by far the very best available tech on the market and even 2 t8s are not as powerful as an Arcadia high output T5. 

Live planted viv growth is something we have extensively reaserched and I can give a deffinate answer. I also happen to know the spikebrit has a very good feature about this topic in P.R.K at the end of this month.

The very best combo to use is one D3plus 12% high output T5 and one original tropical pro alongside. 

Reflectors are essential to harness all the light and power and place it down onto the enclosure.

Original tropical pro is the perfect gro lamp. It is one of the only lamps in the world to emit light at 650 nms. This is the exact wavelength to force photosynthesis. So in short terms the D3 plus keeps your animals alive and the oroginal tropical pro offsets and burn and forces good sustained growth. It is without doubt the worlds finest hydroponic type gro lamp.

I hope that this is helpful, I'm sure spikebrit will jump in swell

John 




spring said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an in depth lighting question for those in the know.
> 
> ...


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Arcadiajohn

Thanks very much for your reply, it is very informative:notworthy:

I will keep a look out for P.R.K when it comes out: victory:

So to clarify does this mean even though the T5 system hood I have sits approx 4” higher above my tank (so must focus the light downward less intensely, even with reflectors) then the lower sitting T8 hood, the light emitted from the T5 lights will still be stronger/ penetrate further into my tank than T8 lights placed 4” lower? (With the use of reflectors)

Does this also mean just one D3plus 12% high output T5 alongside one T5 Original tropical pro (placed 4” above my tank) will have enough intensity (with reflectors) to penetrate down to the bottom of my 90cm tall tank? 

I hope i'm making myself clear:blush::blush:

Thanks again for your reply:2thumb:

I look forward to hearing your opinion:notworthy:

Kind regards


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As john says i have the the first part of an article on planted tanks coming out on the 28th with some infor on lighting as well. 

I use the arcadia T5 D3 uv tube with the T5 tropical pro bulb both with reflectors. I have twop vivs with this combination now and it is amazing. 

I've just used this set up (12 % D3 T5 bulb and tropical pro bulb) in 70 cm high viv and the growth is awesome, the light reaches right to the bottom, the look and growth is fantastic. 

Hope that answers your question. 

Jay


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's perfect, the reflector is the key to maximising and using the true output of the lamps. T5s are very active! They will take one week to get to the full brightness from new and will bedding changing every 10-12 months. You can now register the lamps in our site and we will send you an emailmwhen they need changing.

Good luck



spring said:


> Hi Arcadiajohn
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply, it is very informative:notworthy:
> 
> ...


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your advice so far. :2thumb:

Time for an update! 

Since my last post I have tried using the T5 light system, as discussed in our earlier posts:no1: and can clearly see that even a single T5 is more intense and gives a clearer/ brighter light over the area covered than my two T8 lights did.: victory: 

I am finding though that as the grills on top my tank roof are only on the back half (the front half being glass) it means the two T5 lights I have (within their hood) have to positioned quite far back so the 12% tube can penetrate UV. 
This means light (with my dense covering of plants underneath blocking light) is creating quite dark shadowy areas lower down (even with reflectors). So the plants lower down are not receiving the benefit they should. 

I thought perhaps the best way to solve this (rather than having to remove the plants) would be to install an arcadia T5 controller and place it in front of my current T5 lights to create better overall coverage from front to back without obstruction from higher planted plants.
This would mean I have x2 T5 for UV over the grills on my tank and x2 T5 for plants over the front glass portion of my tank.

From the research I have done I have the following list-
Arcadia Twin T5 controller 24- 39W ACE2U5
Arcadia T5 reflectors 34” X2
And an additional 12% T5 D3 reptile lamp and Original tropical pro T5 39W 34”

Could someone just confirm for me if the products on this list are all correct/ compatible before I buy?

I was hoping someone could also tell me if the mounting clips that come with the Arcadia Twin T5 controller allow for lights to be sat above/ on the top of my tank (rather than secured inside the tank or inside another light unit.

Again I hope this is all clear!:blush: Any advice welcome as I want to make sure I have the best lighting I can before I put any animals inside.

All the best.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I cant see you needing 4 bulbs, that sounds a bit overkill. 

If the mesh only allows you to sit the bulbs at the back why dont you try and fix them inside the viv??

Jay


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Spikebrit

Thanks for your reply/ help:no1:. I enjoyed reading your article in PRK this month, it was very informative, and I look forward to reading your next article.:notworthy::notworthy:

Unfortunately with my attached background and the way the plants are situated I am unable to place any florescent lights inside the tank.
I do think I need to spread out the light from my x2 T5 with something else for more even coverage. Although the T5 are clearly brighter and I am pleased with their performance the way the two tubes sit close together (which can not be changed) within their built in hood means anything planted underneath them creates dense angled shadows to those plants underneath/ lower down.

If I am able to spread out the light/ place lights further forward this should prevent this light blockage. I believe I could do this in the following ways-


Reuse the T8 system I have alongside the T5 (giving me x2 t8 lights and x2 t5)
Use the current T5 I have alongside a twin T5 controller (as mentioned in my earlier post) with the dense planting allowing for UV gradient.
Use my current T5 alongside a single T5 controller (giving my x3 T5) 
Which ever option I go for I want to make sure it will be enough, yet not too much for my needs/ the animals as I don’t want to feel I have to upgrade/ change in a few months time.

Any thoughts welcome. Many Thanks : victory:

All the best


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What animals are in the enclosure,

John


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Arcadiajohn

Thank you for your reply

At the moment I have no animals in the enclosure, but in a few months time I hope to establish a colony of green anole. 
The dimensions on the tank are 110CM long X 90cm High X 50CM Wide. 
I also have a large variety of broms /air plants/ orchids/ ferns/ climbing/ foliage plants and moss growing inside the tank.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, being honest you need to get the lamps in the viv, this can be done neatly by screwing the lamp holders onto the mesh with the reflectors and feeding the lamp leads through the locking cable holders, cable ties help to keep neat.

Failing that use one of the T8 controllers and add a T8 version of what we call the freshwater lamp. It's the one in the yellow/ green packing.

This will work alongside the original tropical pro, it's has a special growth phosphor as well. Otrop forces growth and flowering, freshwater forces growth and is very bright. It's probably the cheapest option rather than forking out on a whole new system, there is no reason why you shouldn't add more T5s but sometimes it's good to use equipment you already have.

John.




spring said:


> Hi Arcadiajohn
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> 
> ...


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Arcadiajohn

Thanks very much for all your help.:2thumb:

Unfortunately I don’t think it will be feasible for me to place the fluorescents inside the tank, as much as I would like to, as I would also need to buy a guard to prevent the lizards coming into direct contact with the lighting. This would cause the plants I already have in there to be in direct contact with the guard and would thus also block out further light.

As you suggest I would quite like to use the T8 hood which I already have to save some £££ but go back to my original idea of using x2 T5 for plants and x2 T8 for 12% UV for reptiles as I already have the tubes and equipment for this and could do so without spending anything.

My main concern would be if two 12% T8 tubes would provide enough UV for Green Anole with the T8 and reflectors placed directly above my mesh and the lizards able to bask within approx 3-4” of them. What do you think?

Many thanks for your time it’s a great help to me as I try to get lighting right:notworthy: while trying not spending to much more on anything unnecessary.

All the best


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to have to say no I'm afraid. Wire mesh cuts out between 50-80% of available u.v depending on how rusted it has become. You would be much better to use 12% T5 to power through the mesh and make u.v available to the anoles, which are a high requirement animal. Think of the wild habitat, full daytime sun gathers on and around the Florida keys and alike. This is one reason they suffer with head infections. A little tip add in extra vit A for anoles. A wild diet of small crustacia shows how much vit A they need.

I would use a 12% T5 and a T5 original tropical pro as you have these over the mesh and then either the freshwater or the original tropical T8 over the glass to increase light levels at the front.

By using high output T5 over mesh and placing a solar meter in the viv the reading will be still greater than fitting an Arcadia T8 inside the viv!!!! T5 makes mesh tops alot safer!!

John


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks very much for the advice Arcadiajohn, especially regarding the T5 12% UV, I will certainly make sure I use them. 
I will have to give it a bit more thought/ time before I commit to whether I go for freshwater/ original tropical T8 or more T5 for the plants especially if the T5 are more advanced and need changing less any way, Your suggestions will certainly help in my decision. 
Before I decide, please could you just let me know if the T5 list below is compatible?
Arcadia Twin T5 controller 24- 39W ACE2U5
Arcadia T5 reflectors 34” X2
Would I be correct in thinking this system fits both the Arcadia 12% T5 D3 reptile lamp and the Original tropical pro T5 39W 34”?
Could you also let me know if the clips that come with the controller would allow for the lights to be positioned above/ balanced on top of my tank hood (rather than inside)?
Thanks again, your opinion will be a massive help to me and my decision, helping prevent me making mistakes as I sort this out ready for the lizards:2thumb::2thumb:.

All the best


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's all fine, it will all run fine. And yes you can use the clips as suggested.

Please keep me up to date with what ever you find. I'm sure you will love the T5s.

John.


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Will do: victory:

Thanks again

All the best


----------

